# Video Prostaff Looking for more Staff Members



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a great opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a new video production company. We are a christian based hunting show that puts a priority on the Lord and not on hunting. Your walk with the Lord is #1 priority then your spouse and family.

With that being said we are made up of a group of hunters that have hunted and filmed for other successful hunting tv shows and we have come together to start our own. We are in the first stages and we are looking to grow. We are based out of southern Illinois and we have some teams from Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois and Indiana. This is not a money making venture we are just a group of hunters that are looking to advance the Lords kingdom.

So if you have a partner and a camera and you are looking to maybe get involved in the industry send me a pm and I can get you more info.

Serious inquiries only and you must have your own camera and a filming partner.
3 Chip camera, and HD is a plus but at this time not required.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kenhunt (Feb 1, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds good but I am pretty sure that my wife and I dont fit the model.
But we will watch one when they come out, if they are advertised here.
Always willing to support good people and good hunters.


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

What a sorry state of affairs when someone trying to promote a christian hunting show/ministry gets a few hundred views and 7 replies in three months and the idiot soldiers come out 108,000 strong to look at and comment on the "Freaky Photoshopped Trailcam" post. Good luck with your show brother a lot more people on this site need some positive guidance than we realize.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry but my wife and kids come first.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

PassYoungBucks said:


> Sorry but my wife and kids come first.


Before God?


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm guessing Wiccans, Pagans, and Buddhists need not apply?


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

If your not interested thats fine so feel free not to comment if you have no interest. All other God fearing bow hunters please send me a pm if your interested


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wish I could afford a good video camera to help out... But I do own a TV, so I'll watch the show when it is on...


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Gander145 (Sep 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

God bless your show and yourself for bring god into your show!


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, we give all the glory to the Lord, we feel the Lord placed this passion for the outdoors in our lives not just for our own enjoyment but to use it for His kingdom and to spread His good news. We are very thankful and humble to do this and we appreciate all the prayers and hard work that goes into making this happen.

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## AlphaMax Freak (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds awesome! I'd be interested but I'm not sure that I have all the equipment


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Jeffress77 said:


> Before God?


Absolutely.....If your child is not the #1 most important thing to you, then you should have never had kids. I refuse to believe that God would want Himself to come before a child. He can take care of himself....


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

cityhunter346 said:


> Absolutely.....If your child is not the #1 most important thing to you, then you should have never had kids. I refuse to believe that God would want Himself to come before a child. He can take care of himself....



Our personal relationship with the Lord is #1 priority, to be a Godly husband and father and be the kind of example the bible teaches us to be our kids must see this relationship with the Lord evident in our lives. But without the relationship with the Lord we cannot bring our children up in the ways of the Lord. I'm sorry if this doesn't fit the model you have been taught, I don't mean to be rude or anything like that but I know how printed words can be taken wrong, but I think you need to go study the bible a little closer, its all about having a personal relationship with the Lord and thats what you will answer for when your day comes and you will also have to give an account for what kind of example you have set before your household as the Priest of your home.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Foilestraitmeat said:


> Our personal relationship with the Lord is #1 priority, to be a Godly husband and father and be the kind of example the bible teaches us to be our kids must see this relationship with the Lord evident in our lives. But without the relationship with the Lord we cannot bring our children up in the ways of the Lord. I'm sorry if this doesn't fit the model you have been taught, I don't mean to be rude or anything like that but I know how printed words can be taken wrong, but I think you need to go study the bible a little closer, its all about having a personal relationship with the Lord and thats what you will answer for when your day comes and you will also have to give an account for what kind of example you have set before your household as the Priest of your home.


Great answer!


----------



## Gander145 (Sep 27, 2007)

I pm'd you again, my inbox was full before


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome stuff right here.


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

pm sent...


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for all the interest guys......we still have spots available


----------



## jameslfaught (Dec 13, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## PreacherSteve67 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pm Sent.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Foilestraitmeat said:


> Our personal relationship with the Lord is #1 priority, to be a Godly husband and father and be the kind of example the bible teaches us to be our kids must see this relationship with the Lord evident in our lives. But without the relationship with the Lord we cannot bring our children up in the ways of the Lord. I'm sorry if this doesn't fit the model you have been taught, I don't mean to be rude or anything like that but I know how printed words can be taken wrong, but I think you need to go study the bible a little closer, its all about having a personal relationship with the Lord and thats what you will answer for when your day comes and you will also have to give an account for what kind of example you have set before your household as the Priest of your home.


Great answer. I am proud of you! Sounds like a great thing.


----------



## Josh W (Oct 13, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck guys. Would love to help out, but I almost always hunt alone and don't have a production camera. Still I think this thread has stirred a great discussion. And if I may interject just one thought....

Who did God put before his only Son??? ALL OF US!!!!!

Hope the video works out for you guys, can't wait to see it and if there is ever anythign I can do to help I will be glad to.


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the kind words, and we appreciate it very much, GOD is good


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great luck and God Bless. I'd love to participate as well, but I don't believe I have the necessary equipment.


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

For Less than $1,000 you can have a camera setup that would surprise you at the quality of footage it will lay down. If you have camera questions let me know and I will get you info.


----------



## B-vaughn48 (Dec 3, 2010)

Why fear god? If he is the loving god that people make him out to be?


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

The fear of God is more of a reverence of God and His mighty power and His Lordship. Not only is God loving and merciful but He is a just God. All you need to do is study the word of the Lord and you will see many times of mercy and love but also many times of correction and punishment for disobedience. It says in the bible that God is the same, today, yesterday, and forever. And if you are a believer, you would believe that the word of God is 100% true and accurate, and because you would believe that way, you would without a doubt have a fear and reverence for God, because He is Lord over everything, and no matter if you submit to His kingship or not He is King and the bible says that every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that He is Lord, but it all comes down to your soul and what state it will be in when that time of your knee bowing and your tongue confessing comes. Will the Lord say depart from me or will you have that personal relationship with Him and the Lord say, "Well Done"

B-vaughn48 that was a good question and it gets asked a lot of times. I am not trying to persuade you or change your thinking because I can not do it, only the Holy Spirit can and the Lord says that no man may come unto the Father unless drawn by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

We still have some openings available guys for those who would like to get involved in filming your hunts. If you have no camera gear at all, for low end gear you are looking at $1,000 invested


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Foilestraitmeat said:


> The fear of God is more of a reverence of God and His mighty power and His Lordship. Not only is God loving and merciful but He is a just God. All you need to do is study the word of the Lord and you will see many times of mercy and love but also many times of correction and punishment for disobedience. It says in the bible that God is the same, today, yesterday, and forever. And if you are a believer, you would believe that the word of God is 100% true and accurate, and because you would believe that way, you would without a doubt have a fear and reverence for God, because He is Lord over everything, and no matter if you submit to His kingship or not He is King and the bible says that every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that He is Lord, but it all comes down to your soul and what state it will be in when that time of your knee bowing and your tongue confessing comes. Will the Lord say depart from me or will you have that personal relationship with Him and the Lord say, "Well Done"
> 
> B-vaughn48 that was a good question and it gets asked a lot of times. I am not trying to persuade you or change your thinking because I can not do it, only the Holy Spirit can and the Lord says that no man may come unto the Father unless drawn by the Holy Spirit.


Again, great answer... 

Thanks for what you do and may God bless you and your ministry.


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

We still have some openings available


----------



## swampbuck08 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## iBeauxhunt (Jan 24, 2011)

Foilestraitmeat said:


> Thanks, we give all the glory to the Lord, we feel the Lord placed this passion for the outdoors in our lives not just for our own enjoyment but to use it for His kingdom and to spread His good news. We are very thankful and humble to do this and we appreciate all the prayers and hard work that goes into making this happen.
> 
> Thanks and God Bless


It is time that a show comes around like this! :thumbs_up Looking forward to watching the show (and possibly working with the show)


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

Very interested.


----------



## Rottzilla (Oct 2, 2010)

Brother I would love nothing more than to help you out and if I can talk to my eldest son(he has the camera) maybe we could help you out. I will be praying for your ministry. I will also pray for the direction in which the Lord wishes me to go on this. Thanks. Have a blessed day.

Will


----------

